# Improbable Role Mafia [WIZARD MAFIA WIN.]



## Dragon (Sep 17, 2011)

It begins! Just a heads up about a new rule; every two day phases if you don't post, *you will be mod-killed*. Something like 'I'm here' or 'alive' is fine, even. 

Aaaand just a reminder to feel free to ask questions about anything in your role PM! I put way more effort than I had to into your flavour text :< I'm pretty sure I've ruined at least three canons so feel free to yell at me about that too. 

So without further OOC:

*Night one has begun. You have 48 hours to submit night actions.*


----------



## Dragon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Night 1]*

(I didn't get all the night actions I would have liked, but maybe 's just because it's the first night?)

It was a nice Saturday morning, except for the dead body in the town square. Dead bodies usually ruined nice mornings. *Mai* had been found slumped over the door-frame to their house, the door half opened. Turning their body over, the townspeople had found a look of surprise on her face, but nothing else to reveal the cause of their death except for the odd markings around the door, which resembled scorch marks.

The autopsy revealed rather old scars on Mai's body, maybe a month or two old. Closer inspection revealed a portion of their liver missing, and records of recent blood donations were discovered. The missing liver was odd, but it was quickly determined that Mai was involved in no suspicious dealings.

*Mai is dead. They were not mafia. 48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

Vanilla townie tree stump.

FML.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

explain, plox?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

Stumpy, the king of all stumps in maplestory.

FML even more


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

There's a roleblocker or something similar because my night action was blocked.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*



RK-10 said:


> Stumpy, the king of all stumps in maplestory.


I don't care if you're the suicide stump from Jailbreak/Problem Sleuth! Tell me what your role _does_.


Bulbasaur, how do you know your action was blocked?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

Vanilla townie.

I told you the first time.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

I know what a Stump is.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

oh

well all I saw was "tree Stump" and "FML"

Also, I am dubious of that claim, this being improbable role mafia and all. Somehow a townie isn't all that improbable.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

A Tree Stump is a very special and rare type of Vanilla Townie.

My role is so improbable, it doesn't really have a name.

By the way, who has watched The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi??


----------



## hyphen (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Bulbasaur, how do you know your action was blocked?


Because he didn't receive any info. 
No,I'm not the role blocker.
And I think I have a vague idea of what a stump's limitations are.
It's not just a vanilla townie. It's something more limited! (I think.)


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

@^Correct! Something about me dying.


----------



## Glace (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

Tree Stumps can't do anything except talk. In essence, they're a ghost.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

^ Yeah, they can't vote or anything.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Bulbasaur, how do you know your action was blocked?


Because I got a message saying that I was blocked.


----------



## .... (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

So we have a stump. :/ Interesting.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

We'll I'm stumped and we have a stump. *abstain?*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

I'm 0k with *abstaining*


----------



## .... (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*



bulbasaur said:


> Because I got a message saying that I was blocked.


Do you know who, by any chance?


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

No :/

All it says is that "Your night action was blocked"


----------



## .... (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

Dang.

I suppose I'll *abstain* for now. :/


----------



## Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

Yeah, I hate day 1s. I'm a stump as well.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

I'm French Vanilla Hazelnut vanilla. wtf?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

I'm a little suspicious of all these vanilla claims (no matter how weird the role may actually be).


----------



## Wargle (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

I have a power, but I'm not revealing yet.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

^ This would probably make me suspicious to mafia. Oh well.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 1]*

(Yeah well okay I don't see anyone posting anything gamechanging in the next few hours so I'll just end this day a few hours early.)

Clouds fall over the sun, and scatter the townspeople gathered in the town square. They quickly decide not to make any rash decisions and hang anyone. Leaving quickly, they return to their homes and most of them _decide to actually use their night actions this night._

*Night has begun. You have 48 hours to send in your night actions.*


----------



## Dragon (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

The townspeople wake up and hesitantly take a roll-call of the others, quickly finding Legendaryseeker99, Wargle, Glace and Flower Doll missing. The latter two appear to be fine, although a bit tongue-tied, but it's the previous two who have come to quite interesting ends.

Legendaryseeker99 is found laying down on his couch in his own home, with no visible signs of his cause of death. In his closet are, oddly enough, schoolgirl uniforms and yellow headbands with ribbons, and even more oddly, they seem to be for him. On the doorframe, easily covered by closing the door, is a skull marking, entwined by a snake.

Wargle is an even more curious case. She was found slumped over her computer, though the actual computer itself seems to have exploded, taking her with it. There are no other clues that could point to her death but the exploding computer. What exactly is this?

Both Flower Doll and Glace are completely silent while this is going on. Glace simply appears to have lost his voice, while a look down Flower Doll's throat reveals something dark and shadow-like at the back of her throat. It's kind of gross. 

*Legendaryseeker99 and Wargle are dead. They were both not mafia. Glace and Flower Doll are restricted to a single post for today. 48 hours for discussion.*

(To the post-restricted people; if you're going to vote/abstain, do so in your single post.)


----------



## .... (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Were they mafia or not mafia?


----------



## Dragon (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

oh whoops wow. Okay, I'm editing that in.

EDIT: 's done


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


And I had the best role, too ζ_ζ


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Aren't you not meant to post when you're dead?

Anyway. Looks like we may have a rogue vig on the loose? Although with this being Improbable Role Mafia I certainly couldn't rule out a multiple-faction game. Hm. But then that begs the question as to why there was only one death on Day 1! Could simply be a same target or doctor heal though, so meh.

Looks like we have a silencer in the game, too! Interesting. Well. Two silencers? A silencer who can silence more than one person, maybe?


----------



## hyphen (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

0_0
um.
bulbasaur>roleblock>one kill one N1/0
?
ugh it's really late I'll just leave this here
idk why i even put this here
wait
vig>kill
bulbasaur>roleblocked
inactive mafia
oh,and btw,i think there are 4 mafia idk
I need to sleep.


----------



## .... (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Was anyone roleblocked last night?


----------



## hyphen (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

^i don't think so,judging by what has happened.
inspector,please come up and spill the beans.
unless you got roleblocked.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Crap, I'm still alive?!?!?!

Well, i'm back everyone, and will be much more active, X3.

Now......what?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Uh, hi, I have an... interesting role. I'm sort of an inspector... But only on the dead. 

I can ask a dead person ANY question, like what their role was basically anything. Thing is, the day started before I sent in my action. Also if the person had an action, ie healer, I could use their action that night. Bad thing is, I'm the miller. I come up mafia upon inspection. Though I am innocent.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

so your a miller inspector for the dead? Ok then.

So....what now? I just got here, so i'm just gonna go with a band wagon or something.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Well not just inspector, I can use their actions if they had one.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Ok.
Abstain or randylynch?


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

maybe randy lynch? IDK, i'll just go with a bandwagon


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

I had to read Mystic's post about eight times, but I think they're suggesting that either bulbasaur is a vig who was blocked on night 0 - which is stupid, since innocent-aligned vigilantes shouldn't be targeting on night 0 unless they're forced to by their role - or that he is a/the Mafia don who was blocked during their night kill on night 0, but not night 1.

Either way, uh. I'm sort of suspicious, because trigger-happy vigs are not helpful.

Anyway. Phantom's claim of being a miller inspector of the dead is definitely improbable enough for this game, but it doesn't make me any less suspicious. So uh, I'm going to just state my suspicions here and make evil scowls. As it goes. It's not worth lynching in case she isn't lying and ends up giving us good information, but... I'm kind of raising my eyebrows.

Also, I don't think inspectors can actually be roleblocked. Although that's just the way I commonly play.

Shrug. I'm going to vote *bulbasaur*, unless he's willing to roleclaim and put my mind to rest.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

But by roleclaiming, I'll be putting the life of another at risk. I _can_, though, tell you that I'm not a vigilante, that I targeted LS99 the first night, and that if his role involves magic, then the roleblocker theory could possibly be void.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*



bulbasaur said:


> But by roleclaiming, I'll be putting the life of another at risk. I _can_, though, tell you that I'm not a vigilante, that I targeted LS99 the first night, and that if his role involves magic, then the roleblocker theory could possibly be void.


O.O W-what? I dont see any sense in that. (clarify, please? you're confusing me)


I'll *Abstain* for now, but when a bandwagon comes on, or if i have a reason to lynch someone, then i'll change it.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Use your action on me this night. You'll know. (To others, no, this isn't the person I'm risking)


----------



## Zapi (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

whoops I could've sworn I subscribed to this thread <.<;

Anyway, I'm just posting so I don't get modkilled, so I will *abstain *for now. I'll probably come up with something useful to say later.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*



bulbasaur said:


> But by roleclaiming, I'll be putting the life of another at risk. I _can_, though, tell you that I'm not a vigilante, that I targeted LS99 the first night, and that if his role involves magic, then the roleblocker theory could possibly be void.


Hmm. LS99 did say something about wondering if anyone had watched Haruhi... oh, lord, if he's Haruhi then I am going to freak the hell out. 

While my suspicions aren't removed entirely, I'll *retract* my vote for now, mostly because I don't actually have the time to be pointing fingers at anyone else.


----------



## FwaSaki-chan (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

Gonna *abstain*
Can't quite figure anything out because fuh


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

i looked over some flavour text.

LS~There was a skull with two entwined snakes. That could possibly mean vig

Wargle~Computer explosion. probably either mafia or assassin.


----------



## Darumaka (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

I'll *abstain* as well.


----------



## .... (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hmm. LS99 did say something about wondering if anyone had watched Haruhi... oh, lord, if he's Haruhi then I am going to freak the hell out.


Oh dear. o.o

I'll just *abstain* for now.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Dragon (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 2]*

whoops a few hours late

The townspeople point fingers and glare at people, but in the end a general consensus is reached and everyone leaves alive.

*Night has begun. You have 48 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Night 3]*

The townspeople wake up and gather in the town square, surprised to find the body of Phantom already there waiting for them. On the ground around her is the skull symbol entwined with a snake that was found yesterday as well. There's a look of shock on her face, but the autopsy reveals nothing about her possible cause of death. 

Going through her house and the stuff inside, the townspeople find quite a number of old books written in odd languages (that none of the townpeople speak) with strange symbols inside. There are also a few candles and goat heads in her closet. Phantom was weird.

No one else seems to be missing, though Flower Doll has the same dark stuff in her throat as yesterday, although today she seems to have an odd bracelet attached to her wrist. Light Yagami appears to have a similar bracelet, and on closer inspection there's an inscription that says 'POST, DAMMIT'.

*Phantom is dead. She was not mafia. Flower Doll is restricted to a single post today. If Flower Doll and Light Yagami don't post by the end of the day, they'll be mod-killed. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

Guess Phantom was telling the truth, then. Strike off for the mafia faction theory, I guess -especially since there was only one death again today! Phantom seems like a logical mafia target, blah blah, not much to go off. 

Sigh. My role is pretty useless in the grand scheme of things. Anyone else got anything?


----------



## hyphen (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

wait
i just read yesterday's discussion.
what does Haruhi do? 
 is it even a real role?


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

In the anime/light novels, Haruhi is essentially 'God' - she can rewrite the things that happen to her so that they go along with *her* whims. I was theorising that mayhaps LS99 could do something from beyond the grave as an independent faction, which would sort of suck. But I don't know. Nothing along those lines seems to have happened so I don't tihnk we should worry about it!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

wait....

Phantom said she was a miller, but on her death, she showed up not mafia.

dont millers show up mafia upon death?


----------



## Light (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*



DarkAura said:


> wait....
> 
> Phantom said she was a miller, but on her death, she showed up not mafia.
> 
> dont millers show up mafia upon death?


No. Those are death millers.

Ok then. Any leads? Anyone?


----------



## hyphen (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> In the anime/light novels, Haruhi is essentially 'God' - she can rewrite the things that happen to her so that they go along with *her* whims. I was theorising that mayhaps LS99 could do something from beyond the grave as an independent faction, which would sort of suck. But I don't know. Nothing along those lines seems to have happened so I don't tihnk we should worry about it!


mkay.

But this IS Improbable Role Mafia. d:


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

Well, obviously, which is why I said it's still a possibility. Given that nothing ridiculous has yet happened, however, I'm not too worried about it...


----------



## Dragon (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

A reminder that no vote=/=no death.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

SIGH

*Flower Doll*, then, for the sake of lack of activity.


----------



## .... (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

*Flower Doll.*


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

*Flower Doll*


----------



## hyphen (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

*Flower Doll,* then.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 3]*

yeah okay I don't see anything else happening today so

Somewhat reluctantly, the townspeople push a silent Flower Doll towards the gallows, and before anyone can say anything in her defense the deed is done and her body sways gently in the wind. The bracelet on Light Yagami's wrist falls off with a single word spoken by him, and everyone goes home happy! Except Flower Doll, who's dead.

A quick search of her pockets reveals nothing but lint and a few coins, but a search of her house reveals a _gate to hell. _While everyone finds this suspicious, there's nothing else really incriminating in her house, so it's quickly decided that she was not mafia.

*Flower Doll was lynched. She was not mafia.

Night has begun. You have 48 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Dragon (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Night 4]*

The morning rolecall reveals bulbasaur missing, and without a word, the townspeople gather around his house to see what's become of him. As they hesitantly break into his house, they find him slumped over his computer, much like Wargle, a few nights ago. The monitor is completely gone, replaced by a black burn mark that match the markings on bulbasaur's corpse. The townspeople (rather logically) conclude that his computer must have exploded and killed him.

There's a written note a few meters away on the same table, in bulbasaur's handwriting that says; 'Sorry Professor Layton, I should have stayed in London.'

*bulbasaur is dead. He was not mafia. 48 hours for discussion.*

EDIT: I think everyone's fine.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

ok, who the f*ck is Proffessor Layton? @.@

...now what?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

idk.
i'm thinking inspector.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

probably.

So what do we do now? Do we have to lynch?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

um
who hasn't posted in a while?
-inactive lynch-


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

Fwasaki-chan? Chief Zackrai?


----------



## FwaSaki-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

What no I'm here I'm here


----------



## hyphen (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

Woot
Um.
*Chief Zackrai* until something  happens.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

ok then, *Chief Zackrai*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

um
ANYBODY ELSE?


----------



## .... (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

*Chief Zackrai*, I suppose.


----------



## Light (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

Boring decision is boring, but whatevertf
*Cheif Zachrai* till something more interesting happens.


----------



## Darumaka (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

*Chief Zackrai* unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

*Chief Zackrai* it is!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

uhm, i'm here.

I just haven't been doing anything because my role is kind of really useful, but it's one use. Essentially, I'm meta.

If you want me to prove it it'll be really easy but then I can't use my powers to benefit the greater mass. :P


----------



## Dragon (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

so are you guys lynching chief zackrai anyways


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

that would appear to be so


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

aww D,:


----------



## Light (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

Meta?


----------



## Dragon (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 4]*

((No one really responded to Chief Zackrai's post, so I was just wondering if you guys saw it :x In any case. *rubs hands together*))

The townspeople all point fingers at Chief Zackrai and shove him roughly towards the gallows. He makes a few pleas against his death, but they're ignored as he is roughly fitted with the noose. Someone is about to throw the switch that'll drop the platform under his feet, when-







The crowd looks around in surprise as a man with ridiculous spiked hair and a blue suit pushes through the crowd and steps up to the gallows, to stand in front of Chief Zackrai.

"You have no evidence that Chief Zackrai's done anything! In fact, if anything he's quite an asset to the community!" He pulls out a piece of paper with a list of community services that Chief Zackrai's donated to, and taps it smugly. 

"In fact, you have no crime to accuse him of! Suspicion of being a mafia member isn't a prosecutable crime. I have tons of evidence, and you have nothing to prove your own arguments." He puts his hands on his hips and looks over the crowd rather triumphantly.

Chief Zackrai takes the noose from around his neck and looks around, rather surprised. The townspeople are looking at the guy in the blue suit with varying reactions, though eventually they all nod or show some form of agreement, however vague. The lynch mob disperses, (somewhat?) convinced of his innocence. 

The guy in the blue suit grins at Chief Zackrai before disappearing into an alleyway, and as the sun sets, it's only Chief Zackrai standing in the town square.

*Chief Zackrai was saved by someone!

Night has begun. You have 48 hours to send in night actions.*

((also this is so ooc lol wat are you doin dragon))


----------



## Dragon (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Night 5]*

did I scare you guys away with that post no it's not just random video games mafia I promise :<

Since I only got four night actions, *night is extended for another 24 hours.* If you're not going to use yours, tell me so I don't have to worry about you! :o


----------



## Dragon (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Night 5]*

((..That was slightly unsuccessful D:))

The townspeople wake up to find everyone is awake and accounted for, except oddly enough, Chief Zackrai. A rather shaken Chief Zackrai is found in his house, babbling something about computers exploding and having to give away all the money. All of it. The rest of the townspeople take this to mean his computer almost exploded and killed him, but he stopped it with... money? How does that even work what.

In any case, he's alive and that's pretty good, they guess.

*No one has died. 48 hours for discussion.*

I'm pretty sure there are people who need to post or die, but I'm too lazy to keep track of all that so you know who you are and it's be nice if you posted! :D


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

...what???


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

randy lynch? or abstain?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

wth
um
Maybe it's his power that stopped him from dieing...
or some kind of heal idk
This is just craaaazy


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

He said in an earlier post that he could only use his power once. Since the OBJECTION! guy saved him the other day, he couldn't have used his power again.

But i think we should look at the flavor text. It said that he lived because of....money....what role could save him with money?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

um
but he said his power was to "benefit the greater mass."
ie:not bulletproof.
So,it must've been a weird doctor thing.


----------



## Zapi (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Um!
Well, I uh actually have a bit of information! I think.
Roleclaim time: I am the stalker. I can choose one player per night to stalk, and I will find out a bit of (slightly cryptic) information about what they had been doing that night in the form of some sort of conversation between them and a mystery person ("???"). I abstained from using my action on N0 for some reason that I can't remember, but I have used it every night since then. This is what I have:

On N1, I stalked Wargle (who was killed that night, if you will remember). She apparently was killed by someone (and by a flash of blue light) as she tried to talk to them about books.
I targeted RK-9 on N2, but as trees cannot talk, I did not hear a conversation.
N3 was when I finally found something a bit more interesting. My target was Twilight Sparkle. The mystery person was asking her who they should do something* to tonight. TS was apparently saying to hold off for that night, justifying it by saying that it would bring confusion. This intrigued me, so I targeted Twilight Sparkle again on N4. That time, though, TS didn't do anything and I really didn't get any information other than that.

I don't really know what to make of this information myself, but since not much is going on during the day in this game, I thought I might at least share what I have so far. And maybe some people can get some interesting leads out of this idk.

*I didn't actually find out what this 'something' was, so don't take it to mean it's a _bad_ something! (the way it was worded made it _seem_ bad to me, though, but I'm not allowed to directly quote the conversations I get so I can't really show you why...)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

I believe that Zapi is telling the truth. Why?

I might as well role claim too.

I'm Proffessor Layton (inspector) and TS also intrigued me with something.

See, if the person i inspect has something to do with magic, then i get no result.

On nights 0 and 1, i was gone because of my hiatus.

Night 2~ Inspected Phantom (and she was killed that night). No result (i mean the GM told me there was no result) She had something to do with magic, apparently. Since she was killed the next day, i just didnt think it was important to even share my inspection.

Night 3~ Inspected TS. Again, no result. Since when Phantom died, she showed up innocent (and she had something to do with magic), so since TS was also no result, i thought she was innocent too. (although i might be wrong)

Night 4~ Inspected zapi, showed up innocent. This is why i believe her alibi, since she came up innocent.



TS obviously has a large role (be it innocent or mafia)


----------



## Light (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

The fact that a mod is still around does not necessarily mean anything, but it is strange. In any case, I think Twilight Sparkle should claim.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Hey, Darkaura. Isn't it interesting how all but one of your inspections were invalid?

Dark and Zapi could be mafia buddies.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

What do you mean invalid?

I investigated Hawke night 2. Windragon told me (actually told me) "No result". She then died the next day and windragon posted that "Hawke was dead, she was innocent."

I investigated TS on night 3. Windragon told me (actually told me) "No result" Since Hawke was also no result and turned up innocent, i thought TS was also innocent.

I investigated Zapi (windswept) on night 4, and windragon told me she was innocent. Since she claimed to be stalker, i believe her since i know for a fact she's innocent. (cause i inspected her) I have a little more suspicion towards TS since, if Zapi's stalings are correct, she said that she'd hold off this 'Something', but according to zapi's stalkings, she didnt do anything.


Light yagami, neither me nor zapi said anything about TS getting suspicions just cause she's a mod.

RK-9, How is this invalid?


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Ah, yes; on night 2 I decided to not use my night action, and told the GM as such. My power is an action-swapping role - I pick one person, and the GM picks two other people and all of their night actions are shuffled between each other. It's not particularly useful and I haven't used it yet. 

I don't know who the other person I would have been speaking to was, unless of course it's our lovely GM. 

Anyway, I don't think we should put too much stock into the fact that I'm still alive. I might be a mod but honestly I'm awful at Mafia and I wouldn't count myself as a particular target! Interesting that the Mafia/vig/something seems to have tried to hit Chief Zackrai again but he's still alive... I'm far more interested in that, to be honest! I'd really like to know what his power is.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Oh, sorry - likely your inspection came up with no result because I'm Princess Zelda! Magical magic.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

It's the exact reason. When i got my role, it said that people with magic in their role came up with no result.

I take it Phantom is also a magical being, correct?


I believe you are innocent, but i'm keeping my eye on you though.

......of course, now that i roleclaimed, the mafia will go after me or Zapi. =(


Now....who should we lynch? 

Since CZ was attacked by an exploding computer, he has to be innocent, because he other deaths were also computer explosions. So if the mafia targeted CZ, then he must be innocent.


*thought strucks my mind*

Oh god....he could be alien.....

Well, we know that me, Zapi, TS, and CZ(could be alien, but at least not mafia) are innocent.

So Mawile, Glace, RK-9, Mystic, Light Yagami, Darumaka, or Fwasaki-Chan are the mafia.


I'm more inclined to think that Light Yagami or RK-9 is the mafia, since LY accused Zapi and me of saying that TS was mafia just cause she was a mod (which we never said), and RK-9 said one inspection was invalid.


*WHAT WAS INVALID?*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

well, not that it matters anymore, but.

I am Seto Kaiba. Basically I'm so loaded that I can bend the rules. I have three choices. I can 
A) Get all information on anyone.
B) Get the GM to confirm my role in-thread
C) Be bulletproof.

But, I can only do one of these once (because apparently doing something awesome once depletes all of my fund or something? I don't know). And it seems the bulletproof action acts on its own if I am targeted.

But now I'm about as useful as a townie.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

0.o


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

so your the leader of Kaiba corp....and you control the world and stuff?

this is sooooo improbable.


----------



## .... (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

I'm Trope-tan (a roleblocker).


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

I think RK-9 meant that your 'no result' inspections were invalid. Which is technically true, but I'm inclined to believe you for the moment! Although it is a bit rubbish that your inspection ability is impeded by magic...

Either way, I'm going to vote to lynch *FwaSaki-chan* simply to off dead weight, as I don't like to waste days abstaining over and over and I don't think I've seem them say anything at all. Unless anyone has any other ideas, of course, but I don't think Light being suspicious of me is inherently suspicious; a lot of people tend to go 'oh they're a mod THEY MUST BE MAFIA' :U


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

kay, *Fwasaki-chan*

But i got a plan.

I'll investigate RK-9/LY, and Zapi stalk RK-9/LY. A healer heals one of us, their choice.........if there is a healer in the game. =O


I'm inclined to belive one of them is mafia, unless they care to roleclaim


----------



## Zapi (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

I already stalked RK on N2, and didn't get a result because he is apparently a tree and trees cannot talk. Didn't I say that?

Anyway, I guess I'll lynch *FwaSaki-chan*.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Oh, right!

But I'll inspect LY and someone heal me, kay? (or heal Zapi, IDC)


----------



## .... (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

*FwaSaki-chan.*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

*Ok,then FwaSaki-chan.*


----------



## Light (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

*FwaSaki-chan*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

OBJECTION

I just realized now if I lynch-die, I gain the ability to post but not vote, but but BUT I also can inspect.

*RK-9*

If I read it right I'm also an invincible inspector.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

_ALSO ALSO I'M MAGICALLY MAGIC TOO BEING A TREE STUMP AND ALL_


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

So if we lynch you...we have 2 inspectors and a stalker?

*RK-9*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

seems a little suspicious to me.

Aw, who am i kidding its improbable role mafia.

*RK-9*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Wait a minute....

There is a chance he could be activated alien.........but this _is_ improbable role mafia.........but still........


----------



## Light (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*



RK-9 said:


> OBJECTION
> 
> I just realized now if I lynch-die, I gain the ability to post but not vote, but but BUT I also can inspect.
> 
> ...


-_-; He is sooo lying. Tree stumps cannot vote in the first place.  Why wait until now to tell us this, anyway? If this had happened sooner you could have gotten inspections by now. "If I read it right" is also a red flag for me. Normally you clarify this kind of stuff with the GM.



RK-9 said:


> _ALSO ALSO I'M MAGICALLY MAGIC TOO BEING A TREE STUMP AND ALL_


Ok, thanks. This is something we can confirm or refute via an inspection. Right now I'm _really_ weary about your whole deal. Even in improbable mafia, tree stumps, even if modified, still have the basic attributes as tree stumps. We might loose the chance if the mafia kill you, but this seems really broken in the first place. With an inspector and a tracker, and Cheif Zachrai's impressive role, I personally don't think Windragon would do this.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

so....who do we lynch?


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

I wouldn't believe him, personally. It might be improbable role mafia but if he only realised /right now/ then that implies a horrendous lack of foresight... I'm sticking with my vote.


----------



## FwaSaki-chan (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Wait what oh my god guys why


----------



## hyphen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*



FwaSaki-chan said:


> Wait what oh my god guys why


You were being inactive that's why


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

He already clarified it for me; and yes I can vote. That's why I'm voting for myself and nothing is stopping me.

Also yes if mafia kills me I will lose the chance to inspect. I'll also lose the talking priveledge and I'll only be able to vote. However if a lynch-death occurs...

Also also also Darkaura insp me.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

ALSO ALSO ALSO ALSO FOR CLARIFICATION OF THE WHY NOW; I THOUGHT IT WAS THE OTHER WAY AROUND WITH LYNCHDEATHS AND MAFIADEATHS


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

you know wut i think?

i think you know who the mafia are and want me to not inspect LY so he can get me before i find out something about him.

Well, no. i'm still gonna inspect LY, and you wont trick me.

and why not just edit your posts instead of an uppercase double post?


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

That doesn't even

Why would I help mafia if I knew who they were

That doesn't make SENSE so inspect me


----------



## Light (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*



RK-9 said:


> That doesn't even
> 
> Why would I help mafia if I knew who they were
> 
> That doesn't make SENSE so inspect me


Hmm, well lets think about this one, shall we? If you knew who the mafia were, I wonder what your role could be? OH! You could be mafia yourself! Perfect explanation.

-_-

And the sooner DarkAura inspects me, the sooner I'm clear, so. Please stop drawing attention to yourself.


----------



## M&F (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*



DarkAura said:


> and why not just edit your posts instead of an uppercase double post?


Actually, double posting is much more desirable than editing in mafia, because editing gives people a chance to blur off incriminating statements.

Now, excuse me while I return to my capacity of non-player.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

IF I AM MAFIA WHY WOULD I BE FREAKING BEGGING FOR INSPECTIONS :V


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

*shrug*

you might know who's mafia and dont want me to inspect someone else?


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*



DarkAura said:


> *shrug*
> 
> you might know who's mafia and dont want me to inspect someone else?





RK-9 said:


> Why would I help mafia if I knew who they were


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

*shrug* If you knew who they are, why _wouldnt_ you?

IDK, this is very confusing!


----------



## hyphen (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

um
RK-10 lynching himself? alien. maybe.
RK-10 asking for inspection? godfather.

...logic phail


----------



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

I know I'm dead but can I just say...


O_o


----------



## Light (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Inspecting RK-9 won't get a straight answer because he's "magic".


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Alien godfather

WHAT


----------



## Dragon (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

..lol wat is going on!

After quite the confusing conversation, Fwasaki-chan is picked up by the crowd and carried roughly towards the gallows. They slip the noose around her neck and ignore her.. rather weak self-defenses as they continue to argue about other things. As the sun sets, the townspeople simply pull the lever that drops the platform under Fwasaki-chan's feet.

As she dangles limply from the noose, a small yellow, flower shaped badge drops from her pocket, along with a small, green 9-shaped stone. A search of her house revealed closets and closets of blue suits and ridiculous amounts of hair gel. What was with everyone and having twenty of the same outfit? Honestly that was kind of weird. Eventually, it's decided by the amount of legal papers belonging to FwaSaki-chan in the town hall, that she was not mafia.

*FwaSaki-chan was lynched. She was not mafia.

Night has begun. You have 48 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Dragon (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

The townspeople slowly file into the town square, taking a quick head count of everyone there as the sun rises. The population of the town seems to have been halved, and they still don't have much to show for it. As the last member of the town files into the plaza, it's quickly determined that Windswept Questant is the only one missing, and the rest of the town quickly herds towards her house. 

When they open the door, quite a bit of smoke drifts out, stinging the eyes of the townspeople and making some cough. The source is quickly found; a large skull and snake symbol has been burnt into the rather fancy carpet, and continues to burn with oddly green cinders. Stepping carefully around the symbol, the townspeople find Windswept Questant deeper inside her house, in front of her computer. Like a few of the other deaths, her cause of death is determined to be shrapnel from her exploded computer screen. Or is it the odd smelling green flames? The townspeople are quick to put the aforementioned fire out, frowning. Fire is dangerous!

Cries of anger are heard as in Windswept Questant's room, items of the townspeople that were though to be missing are found. Twilight Sparkle finds a pair of pants she swears were in her dryer, RK-9 finds a really nice pen he got for his birthday a while ago, Darumaka finds a pair of her housekeys (yes, a pair), and DarkAura finds a printed copy of her ASB squad with a bit of writing on it. How did these get here? While the clearly stolen items are suspicious, it becomes clear that Windswept Questant has only ever stolen stuff, and clearly lacks the connections to be a member of the mafia.

*Windswept Questant is dead. She was not mafia. 48 hours for discussion.*

Also I haven't been counting, but I think Darumaka and Glace should post?

Also エル. can I just call you L for simplicity or what


----------



## Light (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*

Alright then. Inspections?



Windragon said:


> Also エル. can I just call you L for simplicity or what


|
V​


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

FUCK MY PEN


----------



## Dragon (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 5]*



			
				エル.;534852 said:
			
		

> |
> V​


okay i didn't see that before hahahaha


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

D:
Active mafia is active.
I think that was a dual kill.
Vig and Mafia.
o3o


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

!! These pants - are _pineapple-print_! How dare she steal such magnificent clothing items from me!!

But seriously, uh, definitely looks like a doublekill to me. ... I'm not entirely confident it's a double Mafia/vig, though; what reason would a vig have to target WQ? I mean, her power is pretty useful if occasionally a little vague, and only a totally moronic vigilante would target her with absolutely no suspicions on her head.

But ugh, that means multiple factions and those make my brain hurt @_@


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

vig
Cult?
Two mafia groups? (it can happen)
The latter is a bit crazy,though.


----------



## .... (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> But ugh, that means multiple factions and those make my brain hurt @_@


This.


----------



## Light (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*



Mystic said:


> vig
> Cult?
> Two mafia groups? (it can happen)
> The latter is a bit crazy,though.


But this is improbable. If there are two factions, at least we can tell which killed whom: there are computer debris and shocks of terror accompanied by strange markings. Which, that detail kind of makes me favor the cult theory actually.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*



			
				エル.;534894 said:
			
		

> But this is improbable. If there are two factions, at least we can tell which killed whom: there are computer debris and shocks of terror accompanied by strange markings. Which, that detail kind of makes me favor the cult theory actually.


um I sorta forget how cults get disbanded,if they even get disbanded at all.
How do they?


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

I don't think you can disband the cult, only kill the cult leader (which prevents them from recruiting anyone else). I don't remember offhand, since I've never played a game with a cult faction before...


----------



## Darumaka (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

What should we do? We only have an hour until the night phase ends.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

*Glace* because we lack leads, I guess.


----------



## .... (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

*Glace*.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

Hiya, i inspected Light yagami and he's innocent.

However, the flavor text i got in the PM might suggest something about his role;

I dont know if i can quote PM, so i'll para phrase. So basiclly, he did nothing except walm around and stand wistfully infront of a building. @.@

Well, so i know for a fact that LY is innocent.....so thats who i am completely sure of (the ones who arent dead i mean)

However, i am skeptical of when i inspected TS. Apparently she possesses magic, which can be used for good or bad. It would be enough to prove your innocence if you want to roleclaim.

But for now, i'll vote for no one until i have a little proof.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

I already roleclaimed as a shuffler. It's a risky ability, hence 'good or bad'.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

We should vote *RK-9*

Me want inspector powers


----------



## Light (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

*Glace* is fine, but eventually we might have to start taking risks. Potentially meaning, lynching a magical player (Not necessarily Twilight Sparkle) and seeing what flips. DarkAura's dead any day now.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

I havent looked at the previous page TS, so i'll look now.

*gulp!*

then i need a healer or a BG. There are only a few players left who have not been inspected, so yeah.

*gulp!!*

Lemme look on the previous page before i vote.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

um, i just came across something while rereading the thread.

CZ said he was bulletproof, but doesnt a bulletproof person only survive night attack and not lynchings?

This seems strangely broken to me.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

It's possible that he survives being both shot *and* lynched only once. However I'm still hesitant to lynch him given that he may be an activated alien - I wouldn't exactly put it past Seto Kaiba to have a detonator or something...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

the peonix wright thing wasn't me. Someone was protecting me for some reason...


----------



## Dragon (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

Welp.

The townspeople reluctantly push Glace towards the gallows, not really sure if he's actually mafia or anything. As he's shoved roughly up the steps, he starts screaming about being the ruler of a utopian city and having all the powers, and if you thought a simple hanging would kill him they were wrong and he would come back to life later, or he'd be saved by the Power Rangers. Most of the townspeople ignore his raving and slip the noose around his neck, and move quickly to pull the lever that drops the platform from under his feet.

As the deed is done, Darumaka starts screaming as she seemingly only sees Glace's body now, and cries about how her life is over and how everything she did caused some drama. With a sob, she pulls quite a large kitchen knife from up her sleeve and stabs herself in the stomach, the other townspeople calling for a doctor as she doubles over and falls to the ground. There is no doctor.

A quick search of Glace's house reveals nothing but egregious amounts of printed out pages of Fanfiction.net. While this is enough to make many of the citizens become suspicious of him immediately, a complete search reveals nothing suspicious. Glace is quickly declared innocent.

A search of Darumaka's house reveals the typical teenager things; a computer solely for the use of Facebook, twenty cellphones, each for a single different person, a laundry hamper filled with make-up and a closet full of clothing that've only been worn one time each. ..These _are_ typical teenager things yep okay. In addition, there's a huge printed out picture of Glace with a heart drawn around it in what looks like ..purple nail polish? What a waste of nail polish. There is nothing suspicious to be found, except for the rancid smell of drama in the air. Disgusting. The townspeople leave her house as soon as they can.

*Glace is dead. He was not mafia.

Darumaka is dead. She was not mafia.

Night has begun. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Dragon (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 6]*

hahaha I was going to complain about the lack of night actions sent in again but then I looked at the player list and everyone's dead :V

What's left of the town shoots glances at each other, rather suspicious now. It seems that one of their number has disappeared during the night, and a quick look around reveals it to be DarkAura. Still glaring daggers at each other, they proceed to her house and finding the door locked and the people inside unresponsive, knock the door down. 

Inside is rather clean for a murder scene. DarkAura is found slumped in front of her computer, the monitor missing once again, and matching burn marks on her body. The townspeople grimace at the sight, turning their attention upstairs to her room when there's a shout from outside. The few inside run out of DarkAura's house as quickly as possible and look where the others are pointing. Above her house a number of clouds have gathered, and in the air, as huge as a house, hangs the skull and snake symbol, glowing with green fire. Oddly enough, the snake appears to be moving, as if it's a live thing instead of just an image projected into the sky.

Rather unnerved by this, the townspeople go back into DarkAura's house and go through her things. There's a rather prominent brown top hat on a coat rack beside her bed, and a number of puzzles and trinkets scattered around. To their surprise, the townspeople find a notebook with quite a number of information about the other townspeople, and most, if not all of it is accurate. What's this..? Finding nothing incriminating, the townspeople declare DarkAura to be not mafia.

*DarkAura is dead. She was not mafia.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

...lost inspector and stalker.
-.-


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

Don't mind me I'm just a tree stump as usual.


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

Damn.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

:( 

Definitely looks like we have some sort of mafia factions game going on, in which case I am hugely on my guard now. I don't imagine anyone innocent or even independent-aligned would attack a (now confirmed by the flavour text) inspector, and that was clearly a double-kill. We have Exploding Computer faction, and what appears to be a Death Eater faction???

Oh dear. I wish I could be more helpful, but my ability is massively useless. The most I can say is that I still haven't used it.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

Also: we appear to no longer have a doctor, according to last day's flavour text. And also no lover pair. In before we've been cut down to like, roleblock abilities...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

This is the ultimate low.
The.Ultimate.Low.
so,what now?


----------



## Light (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

I think we should claim.

Apparently I'm Yumi Ishiyama from Code Lyoko. I'm basically a spy that gets mostly useless pieces of info every couple nights. In my role PM I was told that rumors were going around the internet about computers exploding, and I found out that this was the work of a team of hackers, rather than an individual. On night four I "discovered" after trying to infiltrate the hackers' security that the ones responsible for the exploding computers were entangled in some kind of "rivalry". Then last night, I was "able to confirm that there are in fact _two_" people on the team of hackers.
So obviously I'm not magic.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

Death miller. -.-
derp


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

As in, you show up Mafia on death? That's rather... convenient.


----------



## Light (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

:/ yeahh...

We'll be keeping that in mind, but it's mass roleclaim time.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

tree stump that gains ability to only talk but inspect when I am lynched by my fellow mates


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

I still refuse to lynch RK-9 because while this IS Improbable Role Mafia, I really can't deal with another alien win. 

I'm going to vote *Mystic* because even if innocent, millers aren't particularly helpful anyway and death miller seems rather INTENSELY BORING for this particular Mafia game. Sorry, sweetie.


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

...yeah, *Mystic*. Sorry.


----------



## Light (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

*Mystic*

Everyone claims tomorrow.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

FINE THEN

*MYSTIC WITH DAT GRUMPY THOUGHT*


----------



## Dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

The townspeople descend upon Mystic, who does nothing to fight back but kick weakly. She looks around for a friendly face, but can't find one as she is dragged to the gallows. Her death is quick, and in a few seconds her body is swaying gently in the wind. A few people stay behind to cut her body down, while the rest go off to search her house.

Mystic doesn't seem to be living where she claimed to be, and they find her actual residence in a small motel just within town limits. It appears someone else was living there too, as proven by the double beds with displaced sheets. They clearly aren't there at the moment, and it doesn't look like they'll be coming back, as the only items left are Mystic's. There's quite the number of melted pieces of plastic lying around, along with a ton of keyboards, hard drives and mice, but there don't seem to be any monitors. Could this be the source of the exploding computers?

It appears so. Under the pillow of one of the beds, there is a log of the dead townspeople who appear to have been killed by the exploding monitors, each name with a timestamp beside it. The townspeople quickly pronounce Mystic to be a member of the mafia and look around proudly, hoping for some kind of congratulatory.. Anything, really, before remembering quite the number of the others are likely mafia too and looking down dejectedly.

*Mystic is dead. She was mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Dragon (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Day 7]*

(Alright so I'm ending night early (but only technically!) since I got all the night actions and I don't see the point of waiting another day to post this.)

The townspeople gather in the town square to find a dead body strung up above the fountain. This is incredibly odd because there is nothing above the fountain to secure a body to. As the townspeople approach it carefully, they see it appears to be floating above the fountain. Turning it so the face can be seen, the body appears to be that of L. What's going on?

A list of names drifts down from his pockets, and someone picks it up to find it to be a list of the people who were killed by the exploding computers. This is the only bit of incriminating evidence the townspeople need to determine L was a member of the mafia. Though, the hotel room keys and iPhone with incriminating conversations with now dead townspeople in his pockets don't hurt the theory either.

There's a sudden flash of green light and clouds race in to fill the sky, blocking out most of the sunlight and casting an ominous shadow over the town. From an rooftop near the town square, a jet of green light flies into the sky and explodes with yet another flash, tracing a skull and snake symbol into the sky. The snake writhes around and hisses at the townspeople, as a black shape flies from the rooftop towards the town square. It's a huge raven! It's a Honchkrow! It's Lord Voldemort himself! It's.. Mawile in a cape a few feet too long?

Mawile lands on the ground in front of the townspeople and waves a short branch around, declaring himself to be in _charge_ of the whole place and commanding ridiculous things, like for all wizards to reveal themselves and bow down to him or die. Twilight Sparkle emerges from the alleyway behind him in a large hooded cloak of her own, a few black, glowing symbols now visible on her face. They appear to be cohorts! Mawile laughs evilly or something while he takes off down the streets, Twilight Sparkle following with a sigh. They proceed to do whatever it is mafia do with towns they take over. Maybe they bring in the rest of the Death Eaters and have a party or something idk?

There's a weird look on RK-9's face, and with a dramatic flash of light he explodes with a storm of branches and logs. His true form, a tree spirit draped with red ribbons who's clearly seen better days is revealed. With an angry glance around, he scuttles off before someone tries to KO him for EXP god why did people bother with that he only gave 1720 exp dammit.

Chief Zackrai is left standing in the town square by himself, and decides to leave before he's killed the next day. With a nervous glance around, he runs off to pack his bags before he's found or something.

*L is dead. He was mafia.

The Wizard mafia (Mawile and Twilight Sparkle) wins! RK-9 wins as well for surviving.

Good game, everyone~*

Roles (I guess I should put the role PMs up so you guys know what exactly is what)/log up next~


----------



## Dragon (Oct 20, 2011)

Hacker mafia #1: Mystic
Hacker mafia #2: Light Yagami
Lord Voldemort: Mawile
Puppet Zelda: Twilight Sparkle
Stereotypical Dramatic Promiscuous Teenager: Darumaka
Stumpy: RK-9
French Vanilla with Hazelnut Townsperson: Wargle
Haruhi Suzumiya: Legendaryseeker99
Indiscriminate Stalker: Windswept Questant
Mary Sue: Glace
Organ Donating Surgeon: Mai
Phoenix Wright: FwaSaki-chan
Luke Triton: bulbasaur
Professor Layton: DarkAura
Seto Kaiba: Chief Zackrai
Shitty Mage: Flower Doll
The Necrophiliac: Hawke

*Night One*
-(lover)Darumaka becomes lovers with (Mary Sue)Glace
-(Mary Sue)Glace blocks (Luke)bulbasaur
-(Stalker)Windswept Questant abstains
-(Luke)bulbasaur investigates (Haruhi)Legendaryseeker99, blocked and no result
-(Shitty Mage)Flower Doll silences (Donating Surgeon)Mai
-(Lord Voldemort)Mawile kills (Donating Surgeon)Mai
-(Puppet Zelda)Twilight Sparkle abstains

*Day One*
-RK-10 roleclaims
-Townspeople abstain

*Night Two*
-(Haruhi)Legendaryseeker99 targets (Mary Sue)Glace, restricts to one post for the next day
-(Stalker)Windswept Questant stalks (French Vanilla)Wargle, gets conversation about english literature
(Hacker-framer)Light Yagami switches with (Puppet Zelda)Twilight Sparkle
-(Luke)bulbasaur investigates (Necrophiliac)Phantom, receives not suspicious reading
-(Shitty Mage)Flower Doll restricts self from inactivity
-(Necrophiliac)Hawke asks (Donating Surgeon)Mai about their night action
-(Lord Voldemort)Mawile kills (Haruhi)Legendaryseeker99
-(Hacker mafia)Mystic and Light Yagami kill (French Vanilla)Wargle

*Day Two*
-Phantom roleclaims
-bulbasaur half-roleclaims
-Townspeople abstain

*Night Three*
-(Mary Sue)Glace blocks (Hacker-framer)Light Yagami
-(Stalker)Windswept Questant stalks (Stumpy)RK-9
-(Professor Layton)DarkAura investigates (Necrophiliac)Phantom, no reading
-(Luke)bulbasaur investigates (Puppet Zelda)Twilight Sparkle, receives suspicious reading
-(Necrophiliac)Hawke asks (Haruhi)Legendaryseeker99 about his role.
-(Shitty Mage)Flower Doll restricts self from inactivity
-(Lord Voldemort)Mawile kills (Necrophiliac)Phantom

*Day Three*
-Flower Doll is lynched

*Night Four*
-(Stalker)Windswept Questant stalks (Puppet Zelda)Twilight Sparkle, gets conversation about who to kill
-(Hacker-framer)Light Yagami switched with (Seto Kaiba)Chief Zackrai
-(Professor Layton)DarkAura investigates (Puppet Zelda)Twilight Sparkle, no reading
-(Hacker mafia)Mystic and Light Yagami kill (Luke Triton)bulbasaur
-(Phoenix Wright)FwaSaki-chan investigates (Lover)Darumaka and (Puppet Zelda)Twilight Sparkle

*Day Four*
-Chief Zackrai voted to be lynched, and is saved by (Phoenix Wright)FwaSaki-chan

*Night Five*
-(Stalker)Windswept Questant stalks (Puppet Zelda)Twilight Sparkle
-(Hacker-framer)Light Yagami switches with (Stumpy)RK-9
-(Professor Layton)DarkAura investigates (Stalker)Windswept Questant
-(Hacker mafia)Mystic and Light Yagami kill (Seto Kaiba)Chief Zackrai
-(Phoenix Wright)FwaSaki-chan investigates (Professor Layton)DarkAura and (Seto Kaiba)Chief Zackrai
-(Seto Kaiba)Chief Zackrai is saved by his own powers

*Day Five*
-Windswept Questant roleclaims
-DarkAura roleclaims
-FwaSaki-chan is lynched

*Night Six*
-(Stalker)Windswept Questant stalks (Hacker-framer)Light Yagami
-(Hacker-framer)Light Yagami switches with (Seto Kaiba)Chief Zackrai
-(Professor Layton)DarkAura investigates (Hacker-framer)Light Yagami
-(Lord Voldemort)Mawile kills (Stalker)Windswept Questant
-(Hacker mafia)Mystic and Light Yagami kill (Stalker)Windswept Questant

*Day Six*
-Glace is lynched
-(Lover)Darumaka dies

*Night Seven*
-(Hacker-framer)L switches with RK-9
-(Professor Layton)DarkAura investigates (Hacker mafia)Mystic
-(Lord Voldemort)Mawile kills (Professor Layton)DarkAura
-(Hacker mafia)Mystic and L kill (Professor Layton)DarkAura

*Day Seven*
-Mystic is lynched

*Night Eight*
-(Lord Voldemort)Mawile kills (Hacker mafia)L

*Day Eight*
-Wizard mafia win!

also the order things went;

[night begins]
(Notify motivated person)
Mary sue blocks
Haruhi acts
Lover breaks up, gets new lover
Stalker gets info
Framer switches identities
Layton gets info
Luke gets info
Mage restricts
Necrophiliac acts
[people die]
wizardmafia kill
Hackermafia kill
(forcefield actions now)
Phoenix gets info
Stumpy gets info
Doctor saves
[Day begins]
(dead are notified)
(restricted is notified)
Phoenix and motivator PM
[lynch, changes to Night]

okay you guys go nominate your role for best original role in the mafia awards


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 20, 2011)

I TOLD YOU BRO

I TOLD YOU ABOUT THE INSPECTIONS


----------



## Dragon (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Improbable Role Mafia [Night 5]*



Windragon said:


> it's not just random video games mafia I promise :<


Remember this? I lied. Long ass role PMs below.

1. You are a hacker. Hackers don't need titles. 

Well, lately there's been some weird stuff going on and you're going to find out who's at the bottom of this crap. There are these stories going around on the internet about computers exploding and killing people, and that is really, really improbable because only you and your friend know how to do that. So you've tracked these stories to their source, and found the cause to be someone in a smallish town not too far away from where you are, actually! So you've taken your friend and checked into a hotel in this afore-mentioned town. Later, you decided to send this person in question an email, to something along the lines of 'how did you figure out how to blow up computers?' You got a response later, to the effect of 'wizards don't need to tell you muggles anything!' and went to go ask your friend what a muggle was when your laptop exploded.

_Oh no they didn't._

That was a brand new laptop! It was a year and a bit's worth of savings! You are going to _find_ these apparent wizards, and troll them hard. You are going to troll them so hard they _die._

(tl;dr/what just happened: You are a member of the hacker mafia.  You are allowed to talk to fellow mafia Light Yagami out of thread, to come to an agreement on who to kill that night. In addition, you can 'clean up a kill' twice a game, so the morning post reveals no information about the victim except their identity; include this in your night PM. You win when you have eliminated the other mafia faction and equal or outnumber the townies. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and mafia on death.

You are allowed to abstain from killing, and a missing night action (killing only) will be randomized, not ignored.

Good luck~)

2. You are a hacker. Hackers don't need titles. 

Well, lately there's been some weird stuff going on and you're going to find out who's at the bottom of this crap. There are these stories going around on the internet about computers exploding and killing people, and that is really, really improbable because only you and your friend know how to do that. So you've tracked these stories to their source, and found the cause to be someone in a smallish town not too far away from where you are, actually! So your friend took you and checked into a hotel in this afore-mentioned town. Later, they decided to send this person in question an email, to something along the lines of 'how did you figure out how to blow up computers?' They got a response later, to the effect of 'wizards don't need to tell you muggles anything!' and came over to ask you what a muggle was when their laptop exploded.

_What the hell?_

That was a brand new laptop with all the security! All of it! It was a year and a bit's worth of their savings and some of yours too! You are going to _find_ these wizards, and troll them hard. You are going to troll them so hard they _die._

(tl;dr/what is this: You are a member of the hacker mafia. You are allowed to talk to fellow mafia Mystic out of thread, to come to an agreement on who to kill that night. In addition, you can 'swap identities' with someone once a night, causing them to show up as your role to investigations, and vice versa. For example, if you swap identities with a doctor, you will show up as not mafia to investigations for that night, and the doctor will show up as mafia. You win when you have eliminated the other mafia faction and equal or outnumber the townies. You show up as mafia to investigations, and mafia on death.

You are allowed to abstain from killing, and a missing night action (killing only) will be randomized, not ignored. Your 'framer' power will be ignored.

 Good luck~)

3. You are Lord Voldemort. Yeah, that's right.

After some shenanigans involving magic, you are back from the dead! Again. But for srs this time really. While the rest of the Death Eaters are in jail/dead/hiding or whatever, you have a new plan to take over the magical world that will not involve invoking prophecies that will lead to your death (again) and a bunch of other things that could have been seen as an obvious villain fail. Shut up about that though. Your plan involves _the internet_ and hiding indiscreetly in a small town until you figure out how to use it! Also you've picked up a chick. She doesn't say much but she's pretty loyal so yeah.

You've been working on a spell to make computers explode and kill people. From what you can tell from muggles chattering on their various 'forums', it's caused quite a stir and actually, one person sent you a very rude message about it recently! Right away you blew up their computer and acted all smug about it, but somehow, they managed to survive and send you another rude message in response. That was it. 

If computers aren't going to kill people, you're going to settle this the way the namesakes of the houses of Hogwarts once did; sneaky, underhanded Avada Kedavras fired from out of returning fire range in the middle of the night.

(tl;dr: You are Lord Voldemort, leader/DARK LORD of the wizard mafia. You are allowed to talk to fellow mafia surskitty out of thread, though you decide who to kill that night. After your death you are still allowed to talk to surskitty, until she dies. In addition, once a night you can choose someone to roleblock. You win when you have eliminated the other mafia faction and equal or outnumber the townies. You show up as mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.

After your death you can only communicate out of thread with your partner, and are not allowed to post in the main thread.  You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

 Good luck~)

4. You are the true ruler of Hyrule, Princess Zelda! You are the bearer of the Triforce of Wisdom, and the light force that has been passed down through your family _for generations_. No evil can stand against your powers of light.

..Wait no that's someone else from a long time ago. You are Puppet Zelda. Once you were the Princess of Hyrule, but that was a long time ago. There was an incident involving the Twilight, and you became Puppet Zelda. But you got to actually use that awesome sword you've been carrying around! So it's okay!

Recently you lost most of your powers of light, and were taken under the uh, wing of an apparently infamous wizard. He has some plan to take over the world or something, and you guess you might as well go along with it now that Hyrule has fallen, the Triforce has long gone missing and there isn't much to do. The only power you've kept is the ability to create a forcefield, trapping a few inside and turning their actions on each other. It's a chaotic power, and you don't have much use for it except for when your lord wants to watch dogs fight to the death or something. Who knows, with enough practice you might be able to increase its size to hold people!

Mostly, you just do whatever your lord says and give advice if it's needed. Puppets don't need a will of their own.

(tl;dr/dragon ruins canon: You are Puppet Zelda. You are allowed to talk to fellow mafia Mawile out of thread, though it's Mawile's decision on who to kill that night. He can talk to you after his death, and at this time it's your decision on who to kill. In addition, once a night you can create a forcefield that scrambles the actions of everyone inside and redirects them at someone also inside the forcefield. This can hold three people, and you can only choose one while the other two are randomized. You win when you have eliminated the other mafia faction and equal or outnumber the townies. You show up as mafia to investigations, and mafia on death.  You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

The players inside the forcefield will be notified that their actions were redirected. Any actions aimed towards the people in the forcefield will still go through.

 Good luck~)

5. JJ>omg
I herd u brok up wit ur bf
You>wat??????
Who told u dat?????
JJ>dont wory were i herd it
Is it tru????????
You>..............................
Yea
Dont tell any1!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!
JJ>omg omg omg
Wat do u mean dont tell ne1 every1 knos
You>r u srs dats bad
Wat do i do
JJ>go out with nick
He loks like dat guy frm clash o fthe titans
You>ehhhhh
I dunno
JJ> their sayin he knos the mafia
U cud join the mafia LOL
You> lol mayb
......
JJ> r u realy thinkin abut dat????
Wuld u rely  join te mafia
You>i dunno
Mayb if he's realy hot 
JJ> ur seris wow omg
Omg
Wat if u break up
You>........i gues id leave 2
JJ>can u jst do dat
You>i guess rite???? i dunno
JJ>LOL
You> LOL

(tl;dr/sorry: You are a stereotypical, dramatic, promiscuous teenager. On the first night, you can choose another player to become your lover. You will be allowed to talk out of thread, and you win with your lover's faction. If you or your lover is killed, the other will also die immediately. You show up as the same faction as your lover to investigations, and the same faction on death.

Up to two times during the game at any time, you can choose to break up with your lover and pick another by PMing me this, and you can begin out of thread communication the next phase. You will not be able to talk out of thread with your old lover. If your lover is a mafia member, you _will_ be able to talk with the other mafia member(s). There is one player you can't become lovers with, and you will be notified of this and be able to rechoose if you pick him/her.

 Good luck~)

6. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*Stats *
	• Level: 35 
	• HP: 3500 
	• MP: 120 
	• Exp: 405 
	• Speed: -60 
	• Knock-back: 1 
*Attack *
	• Weapon Attack: 125 
	• Magic Attack: 0 
	• Accuracy: 80 
*Defense*
	• Weapon Defense: 50 
	• Magic Defense: 70 
	• Avoidability: 12 

Stumpy, the "king of all stumps," is the area boss of Perion in MapleStory. It was once a spirit of the forest, but, as humans cut down the trees around it, its anger grew until its rage transformed it into the evil spirit known as Stumpy. It is responsible for the drying up of Perion, for it feeds on the energy of all living things in the region. 

Actually, Stumpy was once a tree spirit. Before Perion became a wasteland it was a great forest, filled with the tallest trees and home to the widest river on Victoria Island. That river has long since dried up, and Perion's forest has become a wasteland in a canyon. Stumpy used to be completely harmless; a spirit with a voice but no need to cause any harm or trouble. He only took on the name and form of Stumpy after being threatened  by the wandering travellers who passed through Perion sometimes, and lost his words but gained power through his rage, feeding off of the land. It's theorized that if he was to be cut down with the rest of Perion's trees he would have become a harmless bound spirit, watching and being able to talk to the natives of Perion, but able to do nothing.

(tl;dr: You are Stumpy. Until your death you are a vanilla townie. If you are killed at night, you will become a restless spirit and be able to vote, but not post. You win when your killer's faction is eliminated. If you are killed at day, you will become a tree stump and be able to post, but not vote. You will gain the ability to investigate one person a night for a suspicious/not suspicious reading. In this case, you win when the faction of the last player who voted for you is eliminated. If you survive to the end of the game, you win as well. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and give no result on death. 

 You will be removed from the game after completing your win condition. 

Good luck~)

7. Hey

Hi

You uh, probably don't know who I am, but I've seen you around town. Heheh. I saw you talking to uh, someone who was probably your girlfriend, and I thought you should probably know that it's a better idea to get her flowers instead of chocolate. She's lactose-intolerant, isn't she?

Huh? You didn't know that? Maybe you shouldn't be together then... Whoa, but this isn't about me. She really likes tulips, there are a few vases of them around her house. Maybe you should get her rose-red ones. They'd go really nice with the colour scheme of her bedroom. But you probably know that.

You've never been inside her bedroom? Well. Heheheh. Oh, don't mind me, I'm just giving you advice based on what I've seen. Hey, that guy over there is a florist, maybe you should ask him for advice about flowers. What? No, actually I don't really know him. But from the inside of his house it sort of seems like he's the kind of guy who likes to work with flowers. You  know? Flower arrangements everywhere, even in the bathroom. Who does that?

But I digress. Get your girlfriend some tulips. And change the lightbulb in your basement; it's gone out last time I checked.

(tl;dr: You are an indiscriminating stalker. Once a night, you can listen in on the conversations of people who can communicate out of thread, or ask the GM a question for a somewhat cryptic answer. You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.  You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

If you listen in on someone's conversation, you won't know who is talking. In addition, you have a chance of listening to someone who isn't part of the game at all! (meta: because the GM doesn't want to get every conversation every night from everyone who has OoT communication, conversations will be faked, but still reveal information.) You may not quote these conversations directly to the thread. 

Good luck~)

8. (tl;dr: You are an organ donating doctor. Once a night, you can save a person from being killed, but only six times. You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death. You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

You can only save a person from dying six times, though attempts on a person who is in no danger will not count towards this. After your fourth save, you will die for sure in two nights. 

Good luck~)

9. Every puzzle has an answer.

Well, of course. It's just a matter of finding it! You are Professor Hershel Layton, amateur detective (but don't call him that!) and solver of mysteries! Recently you received a letter about murders taking a place in a small town, with deaths that couldn't be explained. A mystery to be solved! Due to the nature of the case, you left your self-proclaimed apprentice Luke behind in London. Better get investigating!

With simple reasoning and a bit of information gathering, it's rather easy for you to get information about someone. You're rather thorough too; in learning about their alignment with the killers you will also learn a bit about the hidden personas the townpeople hide away. However, everyone knows magic is an elaborate trick. If anyone associates themselves with magic, you'll spend most of the night trying to figure out how they do what the do, and consequently learn no information about them.

(tl;dr: You are Professor Layton. Once a night, you can investigate a person to get a mafia/not mafia reading, and a bit of information about their role. However, if you investigate a person whose role has to do with magic, you will get not result. You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.  You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

If your investigation yields no result, you will be informed of this. This means you will know nothing about their role, or alignment.

Good luck~)

10. *Name:* Mariamarillynearia Shoshannahendaryniamh Darkraven-Flamewizard-Zakum Nebulusandra (just Mary Sue)
*Age:* 9
*Gender:* Female
*Personality:* played out okay but she's really nice and tries not to get into fights with anyone. She is really friendly and doesn't mind doing stuff for people but she's really stubborn and kind of clumsy.
*History:* She doesn't remember her past so she chose her name for herself and just woke up in Hollywood one day. She became a famous singer and was unhappy for a while until werewolves attacked the hotel Mary was staying at and she became a werewolf too. She was sad about this and ran away from Hollywood until she ended up in Las Vegas and became a singer at a casino. The moon was out and she attacked people but one of the people at the casino was a magician who stopped her and turned her back into a normal person. Mary travelled with the magician until she learned magic and could do spells better than him and he was mad. He locked her up in a tower but she escaped by making her own magic weapon and running away. She ended up in Japan and stayed there a while when she learned Japanese and then the magician came and found her so she had to run again. Later Mary learned all of the languages because she wanted to and then she found a house by herself in a small town where no one could bother her again but the magician is looking for her.
*Powers:* Mary can control fire and shadows and can make stuff out of both. She can grow wings and talk to animals and sings so well it could be a power. She learned how to make a forcefield that can make people do whatever she wants and has a sword that's 8 feet long and purple and teal and can hear peoples' thoughts.
*Appearance:* Can I just do this later
*Other:* Hates anything pink and is in love with Naruto but kind of likes Edward too. L is in love with her but she doesn't really like him back because she can't be with him or the magician will find her. She has really nice hair.

(tl;dr/sorry, I got carried away with that: You are Mary Sue. Once a night you can block someone's night action. Hell, you are so ridiculously thorough that their vote won't even count the next morning! You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.

If you block someone that were to have an action that can take place during the day, it would be blocked as well. When a person is blocked they will be informed of that, but not that their vote doesn't count the next day.  You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

Good luck~)

11. You know the reason why most mages don't mess around with gods and demons?

You are fucking why.

You are a mage who delved too deep, who tried to go further than the others and harness the power of the Great Binding on the First Demon past the Seventh Gate of the Capital Letters. Being something of a junior mage with only a fair amount of power, it escaped into the world through you. Whoops. Though, using all the power you could muster, you've managed to seal him inside of yourself. It's not a very strong seal, though, and you need to release a bit of his energy every night unless you want to kill yourself. This energy needs to be sent into another person or it comes right back at you.

Really, you're not a bad person, you just decided to fuck with stuff way beyond your grasp. Welp. Let's not do that in the future.

(tl;dr: You are a rather shitty Mage. Once a night, you can limit someone to a single post the next day. You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.

You are not allowed to abstain from this action. If you choose not to use it, _you_ will only be allowed to post once the next day. You can only limit yourself twice, before your next attempt kills you. A missing night action will count as you silencing yourself.

Good luck~)

12. This is you. You are Phoenix Wright, Ace Attorney!

Something of an unorthodox lawyer, you have the ability to completely turn trials on their heads, proving a seemingly guilty person to be completely innocent. You only defend good people, however! To find out what really happened with a crime, you have the ability to conduct your own small investigations. Since these aren't as thorough as actual police investigations, they only give you a vague idea of who's *suspicious* or *not suspicious*. As life goes, this might change from time to time, or be completely misleading at others. But who knows! Follow your sense of justice. 

You can save a person whose trial is on the verge of ending in a lynch in an incredibly convoluted but fair manner. During this time, you are quite the respected talked-about lawyer, with a perfect win streak and will show up as such if you were to be investigated. However, since you've seemed to have made some sort of enemies, you can only make two saves before someone will really take notice of you, and take you down. After your two 'good' saves, you will lose your attorney's badge and appear rather shady; enough that if someone were to investigate you at this time you would even appear to be a member of the mafia! During this time, you'll still be able to continue your own investigations, though it'll be harder to snoop around now that you're not as high in the eye of the public.

(tl;dr: You are Phoenix Wright. Twice during the game in the day phase you can choose to stop a person's lynch by PMing me the player's name. This must be done before the end of day post. Once every night before you've used your second save, you can choose to investigate two players for a suspicious/not suspicious reading. You will show up as not mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.

After your second save, you can investigate one player a night for a mafia/not mafia reading. You will show up as mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death. Your identity will not be revealed during mod posts. You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

Good luck~)

13. You are a vanilla townsperson who likes to speak in a rather eloquent fashion. You don't walk down the street, you amble at a reasonable meter in the locality of your residence. You don't meet up with friends; you convene with the most amicable of your acquaintances. And you don't like to travel sometimes, you _go wherever the fuck you want when you want to_. You transport at least three thesauruses on your person in all circumstances, though you have no requirement of these manuscripts. You know all the words. All of them. The English language is your bitch.

Unfortunately, the rest of the populace of your municipality appear to not hold the same regard for the spoken word as you do. You've taken it upon yourself to induce a love for the language spoken by _the founders of this nation_ in the people of your town. Passionate as you are, this sudden burst of patriotism and dedication will only last a single cycle of the sun for the person you have presented the gift of _words_ to. It's worth a shot to try, right?

(tl;dr: You are a (french) vanilla (with hazelnut!) townsperson. Once during the day phase, you can PM me someone who will receive a double night action. You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.

You must PM me in the day phase so the player you choose can be notified of their double action right at the start of night. You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be randomized, not ignored.

Good luck~)

14. *generic screw the rules, I have money joke*

You are Seto Kaiba, the richest fucker on the block. You have so much money, you can spend your time playing children's card games and still have enough money to build skyscrapers and sponsor tournaments and still rig them to benefit yourself. You have so much money, your wallet is made of money. Your pillowcases are made of money. Your windows are made of melted down hundred dollar bills. Yeah, that's right.

You are so goddamn rich, you can just go ahead and influence everyone with _all the money_ and still have enough left over to build more skyscrapers. You can convince the mafia to go after someone else that night with money. You can get the chief of police to spill everything about someone with money. Hell, you can get the GM to confirm your innocence in the game thread with money! You have so much money you're meta! The fourth wall even bends to your money!

You have so much money you can go waste your time in a small town for no reason whatsoever and still keep your company running, dammit. 

(tl;dr: You are Seto Kaiba. Once during the game, you can choose one of these; receive an innocent confirmation from the GM directly in the game thread, become bulletproof (one time use) or receive all the information about the role and alignment of a single player. You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.

You can only choose one of the above advantages, which can be used by PMing me your choice at any time during the game. Once you've used your advantage, you are for all intents and purposes a vanilla townsperson. 

Good luck~)

15. _"I have no interest in ordinary humans. If there are any aliens, time travelers, sliders or espers here, come join me. That is all."_

You are Haruhi Suzumiya, and you believe there are aliens, time travelers, sliders or espers somewhere. You just have to look hard for them! But actually, with this weird stuff going on, they might come find you. You see, you've started to notice that when you mention something to someone, something like that will happen to them. ..That sounds a bit unusual. You better explain.

A few weeks ago, you told someone at school that there was no major project due the next day, as a kind of joke. And then there wasn't! There was, too, you had the work for it all done. But alright, no point in arguing with blessings. It got weirder, with things like trees suddenly blossoming, or rainclouds suddenly disappearing. It was like the universe was bending to your will, or something! But that's crazy.

Who knows, if your streak of luck continues, it might just do something about those murders happening around town..? That would be really lucky. 

(tl;dr: You are Haruhi Suzumiya. Once a night, you can target someone, and something will happen to them. Whatever effect takes place will depend on your interaction with the target the pervious day. You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as not mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.

A random action may include healing the person if you or they mention the doctor, freezing them if they are suspected to be mafia, killing them if they seem to be antagonizing you, etc. You will never get the same result twice in a row, even if you completely replicate your conversation with the same person. You are _not_ allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be randomized, not ignored.

Good luck~)

16. ==>Be the necrophiliac.

You are now the necrophiliac and you are 8 sweeps old. Your interests include, well, the DEAD. This is basically your only thing but it's a really big thing so it's probably not that big of an issue. Actually, your room is filled with various GRAVESTONES and SHRINES you've stolen from a nearby GRAVEYARD. It's kind of creepy that you're defiling some dead peoples' TOMBS, but you don't mind because you can COMMUNICATE with them this way. They're probably glad to have someone to talk to anyways. And what? Necrophilia? Don't be ridiculous that's an exaggeration I mean really no way you like that kind of stuff I mean honestly. Of course you don't MAKE PASSES at DEAD PEOPLE! That would be completely POINTLESS and get you NOWHERE hahaha how ridiculous.

After a particularly intense trip to the FLEA MARKET, you've managed to get your hands on a FUCKTON OF GRIMDARK MAGIC BOOKS you can set up RITUALS OF THE DEAD with. Through these RITUALS, you have the ability to BORROW THE POWER OF THE DEAD or at least just COMMUNICATE with them. It kind of freaks your 
CUSTODIAN out when you slip into one of the LANGUAGES OF THE DEAD, but it's cool. They mostly leave you alone unless you're in a TRANCE and a candle falls over or something and your HIVE is at risk of burning down or something.

As NECROMANCY and the GRIMDARK ARTS aren't really the least suspicious things ever, if someone decides to poke into your BUSINESS you'd probably show up as a MEMBER of the MAFIA. But honestly mom, you're not really MAFIA! It's not your fault that NECROMANCY isn't as respected as it should be; it's not as evil as people think. Though, if your CAPTCHALOGUE were to be gone through you'd be shown to be INNOCENT, but nobody's getting into your CAPTCHALOGUE, not over your DEAD BODY. 

(tl;dr/really dragon a homestuck reference really: You are the necrophiliac. Once a night you can either choose to 'channel' or take the action of a dead player, using *use (dead player's name)'s action on (name)* or ask a dead player a single question, by PMing it to the person in question. You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as mafia to investigations, and not mafia on death.

If the player you try to channel has no action you can use during the night phase, you will be told this. You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

Good luck~)

17. No puzzle can stop Layton's apprentice!

You are Luke Triton, self-proclaimed apprentice of Professor Layton! Recently he went on a trip to 'a small town somewhere' to solve a case about something he didn't want you involved in, and after some snooping, you've discovered it was a murder case. Feeling rather smug with yourself, you've decided to follow the professor to this small town, and are keeping a close eye on him. Of course, you know he won't be able to solve any mystery without you there to help him!

Your puzzle-solving skills aren't as good as the professor's, but you'd probably be able to tell whether a person was suspicious or not. You've heard some of the killers are good at blending in with the rest of the town, though, so you're not too sure how helpful that might be. You'll do your best, though!

If something were to happen to the professor *gulp* you'd probably be mad enough to put way more effort into your investigations. You'd gain a bit more knowledge about the townspeople from his journal, and be able to tell if someone was actually mafia or not with it. But that's ridiculous. Nothing would ever happen to the professor, right? Hahaha.

(tl;dr: You are Luke Triton. Once a night you can investigate someone for a suspicious/not suspicious reading. This might change after certain actions! You win with the town, when all town threats have been eliminated. You show up as not mafia on investigation, and not mafia on death.

There is a Professor Layton, who is DarkAura. They do not know your identity or of your existence, but will be notified of every aspect of your role on investigation of you. On their death, you will be able to investigate a person for a mafia/not mafia reading and learn a bit about their role. If their role involves magic, you will get no reading at all. You are allowed to abstain from using your night action. A missing night action will be ignored, not randomized.

Good luck~)


----------



## Light (Oct 20, 2011)

Why didn't Twilight Sparkle die! I tried to kill her last night...

Also, how did you guys know I was mafia?


----------



## Dragon (Oct 20, 2011)

エル.;538451 said:
			
		

> Why didn't Twilight Sparkle die! I tried to kill her last night...





Windragon said:


> also the order things went;
> 
> [night begins]
> (Notify motivated person)
> ...


I just thought it would make sense (ha) if spells killed faster than exploding computers or something.


----------



## Light (Oct 20, 2011)

Dang! If it hadn't been for the order I could have won!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 20, 2011)

I inspected Mystic on night 7, and thats when i died. =(

But i never suspected Mystic, Mawile, or LY were mafia. *claps* Well done!

Nice job with the game! =D


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh man, seriously?! DON WE TOTALLY WON THAT WAS GREAT

Awesome game, everyone! I had an inkling you were Mafia, L, but IDK I guess it was easier if both Mafia factions were active and alive so we could pick off the innocents easier. I didn't actually know you were Mafia at all!


----------



## Light (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww. The whole point of my claim was to make the other faction not want to kill me in hopes of getting info about the hacker faction.

Good game!


----------



## .... (Oct 20, 2011)

YEAH!!!!!!!!

[good game :3]


----------



## hyphen (Oct 20, 2011)

this game was great,but
remind me to never ever post in Mafia threads when I have a lack of sleep.
Dragon,make another game! :D


----------



## Dragon (Oct 20, 2011)

Mystic said:


> Dragon,make another game! :D


Haha. I'd love to, maybe some time after November and NaNoWriMo, though.


----------



## Mai (Oct 21, 2011)

Damn. This looked like it would've been fun, but _apparently_ instead I needed to get both silenced (which didn't matter, but just adds insult to injury) and killed night one. 

Oh well. Next time, maybe? If not, I suppose I could always try making a bastard mod.


----------



## FwaSaki-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

That was an awesome game, you guys~!

I wish I could've lasted a little longer though. I guess I'll just get the hang of things by playing more mafia.


----------

